

Tutorial: How to build your own peer-to-peer chat app (like Couple) - kunle
https://www.hipmob.com/documentation/tutorials/couple.html

======
AYBABTME
So my understanding is that this is not really peer-to-peer in the sense that
connections are made with a server in the middle of two clients. Unless I got
something wrong, connections are not handled stirctly from a client to
another.

Or am I completely lost?

~~~
kunle
You're not completely lost at all - your description is correct. All
connections are made with a server in the middle.

~~~
pionar
Then it's not peer-to-peer.

------
kunle
Hey everyone - Ayo from Hipmob here. We published Couple a few days ago and
thought it would be helpful to show how we put it together. We've also
published the source on github (<https://github.com/Hipmob>) so you can take a
look at the server & client side bits if you want. Would love feedback at
ayo@hipmob.com

------
isnotchicago
Just an FYI, but the website is unusable on mobile (Android ICS). The sidebar
navigation completely overlaps the text when zoomed in.

~~~
kunle
Thanks for flagging this for us. Can't replicate the error at the moment, but
will take jQueryIsAwesome's advice. Meantime, if you get a sec please send a
screenshot?

------
pbharrin
I am so offended!! Why is this only limited to any two people? What about
interspecies relationships?

~~~
kunle
Hah! No users have asked for this yet, but if you can think of features you'd
like that would make this super easy, we'll build em. :)

